# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  вирт-смотр:правила проведения

## RexStaller

В данном мероприятии могут участвовать собаки ,достигшие возраста 12 месяцев. 
Состоит мероприятие из 2 частей.Первая часть-описание и оценка экстерьера собаки. 
Вторая часть-оценка рабочих качеств. 
Оценки производятся судьями,согласно правилам проведения смотра-соревнования.Выбираются 3 лучшие собаки по экстерьеру,3 лучшие собаки по работе,и 3 лучшие собаки в общем зачёте. 
*Возрастные классы.* 
1.Рабочий класс-с 24 месяцев,с обязательным представлением видео работы,минимум-мутпроба. 
2.средний класс-с 18 до 24 мес 
3.Младший класс-с 12 до 18 мес 
Собаки младших возрастов должны представить видео минимум 3 упражнений послушания,видео защиты может быть представлено по желанию,оно не оценивается,но служит дополнительным бонусом при выборе лучшей молодой собаки.

----------


## RexStaller

*Оценка экстрерьера* 
Производится экспертами по комплексу фото+видео работы. 
Оценки во всех классах присуждаются от отлично до удовлетворительно,с начислением баллов за оценку. 
*1.Отлично-50 баллов 
2.Очень хорошо-45 баллов 
3.Хорошо-35 баллов 
4.Удовлетворительно-20 баллов* 
Дополнительно судья начисляет бонус-баллы за занятые три первых места при расстановке. 
*1-е отлично +3 балла 
2-е отлично +2 балла 
3-е отлично +1 балл* 
Каждая собака получает описание.Вопрос,публиковать ли описания,либо только передать владельцу,а озвучить оценку,будет решен дополнительно,на усмотрение форумчан.

----------


## RexStaller

*Рабочие качества,послушание.* 
Требования предъявляются в зависимости от того,по какому нормативу готовилась собака.Для собак с ОКД и КД концентрация не требуется согласно положений. 
При выполнении упражнений у проводника не должно быть мотивационных предметов(мяч,скатка и т.д),корма,на саобаке не должно быть строгого ошейника и ЭШО. 
Список упражнений: 
*1.Движение рядом без поводка*, в общей сложности не менее 50 шагов,со сменой темпа,поворотами в движении и остановкой. 
Высший балл-20 
*2.Подзыв*(подход к проводнику) с расстояния от 15 до 30 шагов. 
Высшая оценка-10 
*3.Апортировка* стандартного предмета .(деревянный апорт-гантеля) 
Высшая оценка-15 баллов 
Оценка производится по качественной системе,аналогично ИПО,судья выставляет оценки от отлично до недостаточно,с начислением баллов согласно стандартной таблицы. 
*Рабочие качества,прыжки* 
Прыжки выполняются через планку или глухой забор *высотой 100-110 см.* 
минимальное количество прыжков-2 в одном направлении,или один прыжок туда-обратно. 
Оценивается в 5 баллов(каждый). 
собаки,имеющие функциональные возможности прыгать,могут заработать дополнительные баллы за серию прыжков подряд,за каждый одиночный прыжок начисляется 1 балл,за прыжок туда-обратно,соответственно,два балла. 
Максимальное количество парных прыжков-8,одиночных-16. 
Максимально возможный общий балл за прыжки-19. 
Баллы начисляются только за каждый уверенный прыжок(максимум легкое касание),за прыжки с опиранием на барьер дополнительные баллы не начисляются.

----------


## RexStaller

*Рабочие качества,защита* 
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫМ УПРАЖНЕНИЕМ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛОБОВАЯ АТАКА. 
ВТОРОЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЕ ВЫБИРАЕТСЯ ИЗ НИЖЕСЛЕДУЮЩЕГО СПИСКА ПО ЖЕЛАНИЮ ВЛАДЕЛЬЦА. 

*1.лобовая атака* Высший балл-40 ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЭЛЕМЕНТ 
расстояние не менее 30 шагов. 
выставляется качественная оценка.аналогично ИПО,соответственно ей начисляются баллы.Учитываются все фазы упражнения. 
(атака,хватка,способность держать давление,борьба,отпуск,фаза охраны) 

*2.Фактор неожиданности*(аналоги-мутпроба,ИПО-ЗТП,КД-1) 
Высший балл-40(движение рядом на палатку-10,атака-30) 
выставляется качественная оценка,соответственно ей начисляются баллы 

*3.Удержание и облаивание,предотвращение побега фигуранта,предотвращение нападения из фазы охраны.* 
максимальный балл-50(облай и удержание -10,побег-20,нападение-20) 
выставляется качественная оценка,требования аналогичны требованиям ИПО. 

*4.Задний конвой,нападение из заднего конвоя* 
Высший балл-40(конвой-10,предотвращение нападения-30) 
требования аналогично ИПО,выставляется качественная оценка.

----------

